# Anal Abscess



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Poor Bella has an abscess again...so she is on an antibiotic.... she lets me put the warm compress on and apply the polysporin ung ...she is such a:angel13:


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

This may not have anything to do with anything, but what are you feeding? Hope she gets to feeling better soon!! Poor little angel!!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Lisa, it may not have anything to do with it, but Bella has to have a pureed diet due to her megaesophageal. I am thinking possibly the consistency of her food may make an abscess more prone to happen? That is just a very uneducated guess. Maybe she can get an extra bit of watermelon treat for being such a little trooper.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Poor Miss Bella! I remember when my Chloe had a huge abcess on her butt from sitting on a grass seed, poor baby couldn't sit down on that side and she was on antibiotics for 2 weeks which upset her tummy. Hope Bella is feeling better soon and that she gets some extra cuddles to make her feel better.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

lulu'smom said:


> Lisa, it may not have anything to do with it, but Bella has to have a pureed diet due to her megaesophageal. I am thinking possibly the consistency of her food may make an abscess more prone to happen? That is just a very uneducated guess. Maybe she can get an extra bit of watermelon treat for being such a little trooper.


I was leaning more toward impacted, irritated glands causing the abscess, so maybe more fiber in the diet.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Bella cannot have any fiber...her esophagus does not function and any particulates tend to stick to the sides of the esophagus or catch onto the ulcers she gets with esophagitis......causing increased inflammation and pain.. her diet is low protein/ high carbs so the stools are bulky which is a good thing....it is very difficult dealing with things like abscesses...but I check her everyday and saw the formation when it was only about 0.2cms in diameter and she got right on the antibiotics...and is doing well....I am still appyling compresses and polysporin...a procollar comes in handy there, she can't lick it off  Bella and Izzy have frequent gland checks at the DVM...which they hate me for 
thanks for the suggestions and well wishes....:daisy:


----------

